# Website with HQ Pride pictures



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Came across this site yesterday when I was looking for some old pics of Wand.



http://prideneverdie.com/index.shtml


Great quality event posters/fight pics there and some vids of fights/fighter entrances. Figured I'd share.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow thats great, tahnks for sharing! I am always looking for high quality pics to use. Would be great if we had a thread for resource links to good photos. I usually search online mma magazine sites because they generally have good photos


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

JT42 said:


> Wow thats great, tahnks for sharing! I am always looking for high quality pics to use. Would be great if we had a *thread for resource links* to good photos. I usually search online mma magazine sites because they generally have good photos


That's a great idea :thumbsup:

I'd be willing to post all the HQ pics I have. Better than trying to find good pics on Google haha.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

UFCFAN89 said:


> That's a great idea :thumbsup:
> 
> I'd be willing to post all the HQ pics I have. Better than trying to find good pics on Google haha.


Without a doubt. I am still pretty new to sig making and such so I only have a small collection but I would be happy to post mine up if we had a thread to do so.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Fantastic ! Thanks for this man. +rep

For HQ UFC photos = http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc107_photos/

replace the event number with another for a different events photos


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

This site is great +rep


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Fantastic ! Thanks for this man. +rep
> 
> For HQ UFC photos = http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc107_photos/
> 
> replace the event number with another for a different events photos


ouuuuu you are welcome  

thanks for this other site man! +rep to all


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This is really a great site :thumbsup:

thanks a lot for this post!


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sweet, thanks for the UFC one as well. I get quite a few of my sig photos from Fight! Magazine website


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good stuff guys! :thumb02:


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll go ahead and bump this with another site I found.



http://pt.susumug.com/


It's in a different language, but has UFC/Pride/Dream/Sengoku pics.


----------

